# .22 mag NAA mini ?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

So I have read that you can't shoot .22LR out of a revolver chambered in .22 mag. I thought this wasn't an issue in the case of a .38spl/.357mag and .44spl/.44mag. Why is it so in this case. It is my understanding that the .22mag is just a lengthened LR. If someone could clear this up, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, the 22mag is slightly larger in diameter than the 22lr?

-Jeff-

ETA:
I found this with my trusty friend, Google. :smt033:smt023

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080712202243AAftDOo


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Beefybeefo - you take all the fun out of forums my man. I'm sure we could google 98% of the questions and find answers, but we enjoy talking about it! Heh :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nelskc said:


> I'm sure we could google 98% of the questions and find answers, but we enjoy talking about it! Heh :smt083


:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:numbchuck::goofy::goofy::numbchuck:

I googled to see if what I heard was correct or not. Popcornsmilie

-Jeff-


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok here is the low down,I have a SA 22 that shoots both 22 LR and 22 Mag but it has 2 cylinders.One for LR and one for Magnums.The book says to NEVER fire anything but 22 Mag's from the Mag Cylinder,I got out my dial calipers and measured both a LR and a Mag round and the LR was .222 and the Mag was .223 however the casings were LR .224 and the Mag was .239.I then inspected my cylinders and the Mag is a little larger in dia than the LR.The Dia of the mag was .245 and the Dia of the LR was .238.

WB


----------

